# Hernia on Holstein calf



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

I have a 4 week old Holstein botle calf that appears to have a hernia in the general vicinity of its umbilical cord location. The bulge is approximatley 2" round and does not appear to be painfull to the calf when I was feeling around it yesterday morning. In your opinion are there any other possibilities that it might be or should I just give my vet a call and take the calf in to be checked out?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

More likely a naval infection.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing, and a bit of antibiotic should work, maybe some iodine on it. And check it again in a few days to see what has happened. Let us know, I hate diagnosing an animal from long distance.> Thanks Marc


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

I have iodine solution on hand but what antibiotic would either of you reccomend? Also while i have you, i have bands on hand from castraing our wethers last summer, can they be used on calves this age or do i need to use a larger size band? Thanks for your input


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

Give the calf 10 cc of penicillin for 3 to 4 days in the muscle. This usally takes care of the infection. That fact its not hard as a rock and hurts the calf when you touch it is good. Its not to bad yet.
Bob


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I would forget the iodine at this stage unless there is an open wound on the navel. The time for iodine was at birth, then you probably wouldn't be dealing with this now.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I never use Iodine on navels, and have not to date had any problems with navels. Could have been another calf may have sucked on him at some time.> Thanks Marc


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

springvalley said:


> I never use Iodine on navels, and have not to date had any problems with navels. Could have been another calf may have sucked on him at some time.> Thanks Marc


Of course not. Just the odd one does get it. I'm not a fanatic about it either but if I catch them early and have it available I use it.

Not sure if sucking will cause it or not, but the iodine would discourage the sucking.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Either sucking by other calves, or FLIES. Navel Ill seems much more prevalent in warm weather, unless there is sucking by other calves which creates an open sore. When the navel doesnt get to heal up, then you get problems.

I would treat this calf with antibiotics, like Madsaw says. If left untreated, it may spread to the joints in your calves knees and elsewhere.


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

We have been giving the Penicillin at the label rate on the vial but the dose recomended on the vial is 1 cc per 100 lb. which is much lower than the rate given earlier. I have not seen any difference in the size of the enlarged area so should we increase to the 10 cc suggested?


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

How long have you been giving the anti-biotic, yes increaseto at least to 8cc once a day for three to four days. Then let us know what is going on. >Thanks Marc


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

A hernia is soft and can be pushed back in usually. An infection will be firm. 
Google navel ill in calves, it can be a pretty serious thing that affects joints also.


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

I think it sounds like an umbilical hernia. . . take a pic, post it. . . someone will be able to tell you for sure.


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

I gave our vet a call this morning to talk over the situation. He told me to use a 16 guage needle to extract from the enlarged area. If the syringe fills up with blood it is a hernia if it fills with puss then it comfirms the infection. The infection route is to continue with Pennicillin at 4-5 cc a day then lance it and drain it ourselves. I will will keep you posted.


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

Well 1 week later of regular penicillin and the area has become slightly less firm but i have not noticed a reduction in the size. I have not had a chance to take a picture and post as mentioned above but did speak again with the vet. I will be taking it in this evening around 6pm for him to take a look at it to see what his thoughts are. I already have about $180 invested in the calf between the cost of the animal and milk replacer and no telling what the vet will reccommend as far as surgery or what ever if it is a hernia. How much would you guys be willing to spend on a 6 week old Holstein bull calf if it does in fact need surgery?


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

sassafras manor

The vet will most likely suggest to continue with his service. You have given a reasonable attempt to save the animal already. You will not like my response but I would put it down and start over with a new calf.


----------



## Farm 36 (Mar 21, 2009)

I would not put a needle in the mass this could be his intestine . If you can push his insides back in then time might fix the problem . I bought a steer last year that had a hernia the size of a small basket ball and healed in 6 months but he was bought cheap . He was a feedlot steer and I gave him forage and exersice. If he took a turn for the worst he was going to be put in the freezer. If this is navel infection this is most likely a lost cause and will blow is joints out and die.


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

Well after taking the calf to the vet, he felt around and determined that it wsa in fact a hernia but was fatty and not intestinal. He reccomended feeding it up to around 800 lbs. then putting it in the freezer. Thanks for all of the responses and suggestions.

Matt


----------

